# And this year, summer in Greece !



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

These are among the best and most beautiful destinations for summer holidays in Greece and greek islands :

1) *Porto Katsiki - Leukada* ( Greece 2010 best beach ) :



















_http://www.greecephotos.gr/gallery/albums/userpics/10216/Porto_Katsiki_Port_1.jpg_


2) *Milia - Skopelos* :



















_http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/9515/dscn1906b.jpg_


3) *Myrtos - Kefalonia* :




















4) *Nauagio - Zakynthos* :



















_http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/47123/zakynthos_416_trek.jpg_


5) *Agios Paulos - Amorgos* :











6) *Tsigrado - Milos* :




















7) *Koukounaries - Skiathos* :










_http://elgrecogr.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/skiathos.jpg_



8) *Simos - Elafonisos* :










_http://www.elafonissos.gr/elafonissos.jpg_



9) *Agioi Saranta - Pilio* :



















_http://www.visit-pilio.gr/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/agioi_saranta_pilion.jpg_


10) *Egremni - Leukada* :



















_http://nikiana.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/egkremoni_kalokairi.jpg_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos coudiec  btw, i recommend an other location for vacations: Santorini island :cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Dreamy places - I especially love Zakynthos :drool:


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

wow they all are really nice! who gives a sh*t about maldives or bahamas when there is agean sea!!! cheers!


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

* Seychelles - Ikaria :*










*Chrysi - Ierapetra :*










*Kalogria - Strofylia :*










*Nauagio - Zakynthos :*



















*Koukounaries - Skiathos :*










*sarakiniko - Milos :*










*Kathisma - Leukada :*


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing new photos you post, coudlec


----------



## alb0zfinest (Nov 11, 2010)

well preserved beaches they should do the same in Albania bcuz mass tourism has allrdy ruined durres beach.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ coudlec

Some of your photos have links but some don't, why is that? the photos without credit will be deleted if you don't fix it quickly! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In summer most of the beaches (not only ones here) and places in Greece are indeed great


----------

